# Canadian UGL's



## Want2lift (Nov 11, 2014)

I've been reading thru this forum a bit and it is surprising to me that so many have a hard time finding a quality lab to deal with. There are quite a few good labs in Canada that are not to hard to find.  I guess maybe the fear of not knowing who to trust can pay a part in this.  I look at it this way, when trying a new lab or source I make a small order and if everything goes smoothly continue that business relationship.  Also, many of these labs are private which I see as a benefit. I read the rules for this forum and I belive it is ok to say lab names isn't it?


----------



## shenky (Nov 11, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> I've been reading thru this forum a bit and it is surprising to me that so many have a hard time finding a quality lab to deal with. There are quite a few good labs in Canada that are not to hard to find.  I guess maybe the fear of not knowing who to trust can pay a part in this.  I look at it this way, when trying a new lab or source I make a small order and if everything goes smoothly continue that business relationship.  Also, many of these labs are private which I see as a benefit. I read the rules for this forum and I belive it is ok to say lab names isn't it?



go for it......


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 11, 2014)

I don't think mentioning a particular lab is an issue more than mentioning or requesting sources. I could be wrong, but I believe that's the general rule of thumb on other boards as well. I know from another canadian board that labs are discussed.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

You know what I think I'll keep the lab name to myself.  I don't want a ton of people going looking for it. They stay pretty private.  If any one wants to discuss Canadian ugl's they can PM me.  A little more discreet.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Ehm, would it not make sense to name rather than divert to pm? My thought being that pm'ing removes input and oversight potential. Oversight/ input = scamming reduction.

just my 2 penneth.


----------



## deadlift666 (Nov 12, 2014)

Nice try, Dr. Tiller....


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

notdorianyates said:


> Ehm, would it not make sense to name rather than divert to pm? My thought being that pm'ing removes input and oversight potential. Oversight/ input = scamming reduction.
> 
> just my 2 penneth.



Just out of respect for the lab. They are private and only take customers based on referrals.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

deadlift666 said:


> Nice try, Dr. Tiller....



DR. Tiller?


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> You know what I think I'll keep the lab name to myself.  I don't want a ton of people going looking for it. They stay pretty private.  If any one wants to discuss Canadian ugl's they can PM me.  A little more discreet.



I understand, but if its on a forum and people are interested they'll pm you anyway....which kind of dilutes any discretion anyway?


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 12, 2014)

Honestly, if you want to find out about a lab enough, searching will provide answers. 

Search functions, both through forums and Google are your friend.


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 12, 2014)

Maybe we didn't under stand each other. I have a great lab and source that I consistently use and am very happy with. He is private however and only takes customers based on referrals. So I am not concerned with his quality or anything like that, I know he's GTG. People make hook ups thru meeting new friends. My first hook up was about 7 years ago, a guy msgd me as soon as I hit 50 posts on my first BB'ing forum. He only accepted CIM and I was so nervous it took me 3 months to order his minimum.  Everything went smooth and my eyes were opened to how business is done online.


----------



## eazy57 (Nov 12, 2014)

Your question was about labs. Not if you can get gear or not. If you're looking for reviews of particular labs you can find it. I don't post too much, but search like crazy.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 12, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> You know what I think I'll keep the lab name to myself.  I don't want a ton of people going looking for it. They stay pretty private.  If any one wants to discuss Canadian ugl's they can PM me.  A little more discreet.




People led should NOT being pm'ing you for a source. Nobody even knows who you are and I think you were banned on a couple other forums for doing something shady however I will confirm with newf why you were banned.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 12, 2014)

Lol they are "private", but you're offering them to anyone who pms you? Just tell us who you are a rep for so our Canadian brothers know who to stay away from


----------



## mugzy (Nov 13, 2014)

Sure enough I talked to moderators of two other forums where you were banned for apparently pm'ing members your email for a list. Please refrain from scamming or soliciting our members or you will be banned. Clearly you are not to be trusted.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 13, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> I've been reading thru this forum a bit and it is surprising to me that so many have a hard time finding a quality lab to deal with. There are quite a few good labs in Canada that are not to hard to find.  I guess maybe the fear of not knowing who to trust can pay a part in this.  I look at it this way, when trying a new lab or source I make a small order and if everything goes smoothly continue that business relationship.  Also, many of these labs are private which I see as a benefit. I read the rules for this forum and I belive it is ok to say lab names isn't it?



Thanks for the advice and motivation... I can't wait when the time comes that I might need a new source

Thanks for the great tips, u have a bright future here at SI


----------



## Mrs.IH88 (Nov 13, 2014)

Well for other people that want to know about canadian UGLs..
Eclipse -- legit
Olympic -- alright but they cut their shit pretty hard
AML -- bunk shit -- they suck balls
One more ugl, I can't think of the name right now but, their stuff was fire! Damn! I wish I could remember, they're from the niagara region as well


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 13, 2014)

Let's make one thing clear, I have NEVER scammed anyone, Ever.  Yes I did get banned from CM for sourcing but I never scammed anyone. I did go about things the wrong way over there and I have apologized to Newf for that and am currently trying to make that right.  I'm sorry if this thread came off the wrong way, not what I intended at all. I'm new here and should have taken more time to figure things out here before getting to involved. I should also say that I am not a source and I will tread lightly around here until we all get to know each other better. If I offended any one I apologize.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 13, 2014)

Your not a source? That's not what I was told. Also why would you be posting on a public open forum for people to pm you to get contact info for a private source? Really? I never heard if a PRIVATE source wanting a member to make a post on a public forum soliciting business for him. 

So you not a source? Should I get newf for 69 over here to clarify? Sounds to me like you were soliciting there members via pm over there .... As a source.

Its a small world son, most boards staff know each other and have for years.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 13, 2014)

after reading this post closely. I recognize the posters name from Canadian forums. It is always a political question to come out and ask what people opinions are on canadian UGL.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 13, 2014)

Lol this is a good one. Would you like to try explaining that again? Classic...lets discuss this discretely in PM...Lmao!!!


----------



## mugzy (Nov 13, 2014)

Canadian muscle said:


> after reading this post closely. I recognize the posters name from Canadian forums. It is always a political question to come out and ask what people opinions are on canadian UGL.



How is it political? He's asking about himself to promote himself. If you seen him on Canadian boards you will notice he is banned. Banned for soliciting members via pm as told to me by staff of tow of those forums.


----------



## Canadian muscle (Nov 13, 2014)

political, soliciting, its all the same thing to me. 

When some one comes out and asks what is the best lab. It is a matter of opinion; some times a matter of soliciting, or both. On canadian boards when that question is asked there will be 10 reps for a particular line ready to say the lab they are all trying to promote is the best. 


Thank you for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2014)

So to quote my friend Yaya.... Who'a American?


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 13, 2014)

I am not a source.  I guess I have no way to prove this to you.  You are right about CM and like I said I apologized to Newf.  The story has a little more to it and if you, the admin, wants to pm me we can talk. But I don't sell anything plain and simple.  I'm sorry for starting off like this at UGBB.  I'm going to take a step back and admin wants to talk to me they can feel free to pm me.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 13, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> I am not a source.  I guess I have no way to prove this to you.  You are right about CM and like I said I apologized to Newf.  The story has a little more to it and if you, the admin, wants to pm me we can talk. But I don't sell anything plain and simple.  I'm sorry for starting off like this at UGBB.  I'm going to take a step back and admin wants to talk to me they can feel free to pm me.


Check this out....you're nobody here. Admin doesn't wanna talk to u by pm anymore than any of us do. I can hear your stomach grumbling from here. You're hungry. You have been banned from the spots you are familiar with. You've now come to a board that is unlike any of the boards you've been at. If you weren't slick enough to get by at those spots you were done before you completed registration here. 
Many of us have been around the kinds of boards you're looking for. The fish are few and far between here. You were on the radar before you hit your 10th post. You have nothing to offer cuz nobody is buying. Yes, it sucks having to punch a clock at a 9 to 5 but not everyone is cut out for drug dealing. I imagine it sucks going hungry as well.
You remind me of a cousin I had. Wanted to be a day trader. Borrowed all kinds of cash from my Uncle. He was broke again and when my uncle asked if he wanted him to give a friend of his a call about a job for him my cousin stepped back and and smugly said, "What? I trade stocks for a living." Nothing was farther from the truth.
The opening post you made here was so informative. Make a small order to build trust, etc. I knew we had a true vet with vast knowledge and experience. NOT. I had you pegged from the gate. I'd be able to pick you out if you sleaze over to any other board I'm on. I look forward to seeing you again.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 13, 2014)

Have you met BiggerBen yet??? Hes a good fellow round here. He just ass raped you but Im sure you felt it


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 13, 2014)

Can I source my privates to US customers, don't want customs stealing my junk? :32 (14):


----------



## Bassman101 (Nov 13, 2014)

admin said:


> How is it political? He's asking about himself to promote himself. If you seen him on Canadian boards you will notice he is banned. Banned for soliciting members via pm as told to me by staff of tow of those forums.



Admin basically said "I am a Bad Ass now go F@#k OFF!" Hahaha!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 15, 2014)

After I told him nobody wanted to play in pm with him he pm's me. I love it when people tell you how trustworthy and how they are overflowing with integrity....they're just misunderstood.


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 15, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> After I told him nobody wanted to play in pm with him he pm's me. I love it when people tell you how trustworthy and how they are overflowing with integrity....they're just misunderstood.



It's always just a misunderstanding Ben, everyone on the internet is a good person. You should know that by now


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 15, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> After I told him nobody wanted to play in pm with him he pm's me. I love it when people tell you how trustworthy and how they are overflowing with integrity....they're just misunderstood.





I don't remeber using any of those words in my PM.


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 15, 2014)

Want2lift said:


> I don't remeber using any of those words in my PM.



I'm sure that was the gist of your pm  though....move along little fella


----------



## Want2lift (Nov 15, 2014)

Not always easy but I'm gonna take the high road here.....


----------



## Uphillclimb (Nov 15, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Check this out....you're nobody here. Admin doesn't wanna talk to u by pm anymore than any of us do. I can hear your stomach grumbling from here. You're hungry. You have been banned from the spots you are familiar with. You've now come to a board that is unlike any of the boards you've been at. If you weren't slick enough to get by at those spots you were done before you completed registration here.
> Many of us have been around the kinds of boards you're looking for. The fish are few and far between here. You were on the radar before you hit your 10th post. You have nothing to offer cuz nobody is buying. Yes, it sucks having to punch a clock at a 9 to 5 but not everyone is cut out for drug dealing. I imagine it sucks going hungry as well.
> You remind me of a cousin I had. Wanted to be a day trader. Borrowed all kinds of cash from my Uncle. He was broke again and when my uncle asked if he wanted him to give a friend of his a call about a job for him my cousin stepped back and and smugly said, "What? I trade stocks for a living." Nothing was farther from the truth.
> The opening post you made here was so informative. Make a small order to build trust, etc. I knew we had a true vet with vast knowledge and experience. NOT. I had you pegged from the gate. I'd be able to pick you out if you sleaze over to any other board I'm on. I look forward to seeing you again.



Good to see you buddy.


----------

